# General > The Literature Network >  Disapearance of recent posts

## Danik 2016

Hello,
Please what happened to the posts that where posted after 14.10? They have all disapeared.

----------


## Sancho

Yeah. What the hey?

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Posts going back over one week have disappeared. Here we go again!!!!!!

----------


## PeterL

If that part of the database is permanently lost, then I will work from that, but if the rest of th database will be back soon, then I will wait, but it would be nice to know.

----------


## Danik 2016

Seems we are in for a new development, they probably were cleaning or debugging the page. Better save important database somewhere else from now on, before posting.

----------


## PeterL

> Seems we are in for a new development, they probably were cleaning or debugging the page. Better save important database somewhere else from now on, before posting.


That was a reference to the database that males up the forums and other things on the site.

----------


## Danik 2016

Oh, I SEE, Peter. Anyway , we will have to save important posts.
As a German friend observed: our forum is always providing us with surprises.

----------


## PeterL

Alas, the surprises are not always pleasant. I wonder if the problem is software or hardware.

----------


## Danik 2016

Whatever it is, must be expensive to repair or substitute.

----------


## PeterL

It would be nice to know in either case.

----------


## Danik 2016

To be sure.

----------


## PeterL

And I'm wondering if those files will ever be restored. If not, then I can replace them with improvements.

----------


## Danik 2016

I don't think they will. It seems we were accessing provisory pages.They were taken down with all the information they contained.

----------


## NikolaiI

Old forum  :Smile:

----------

